# Killer Bee as created in Soul Calibur V



## RaptorRage (Mar 31, 2012)

Killer Bee uses the Yoshimitsu fighting style with dual katana and sashimono battle flag. His design ended up being pretty complex using multiple equipment items, design patterns and and extra added textures for his tunic, goatee and tattoos. The tunic is the same over the shoulder design used for Gaara with an added scarf that suitably matched. I was able to find the "iron" kanji for his left arm tattoo and used another kanji tweaked a bit with an extra overlapping texture to work for the bull horn tattoo on his left cheek. The goatee is a crescent moon texture matched to the hair color. The goggles are the same style used for Shino and take up the first special equipment slot, along with some flattened gourds for the other two slots that are embedded in his thighs and textured for the leg wraps. The forearm and shin guards use a matching striped pattern and the tunic had four overlapping triangle textures applied to get the Cloud flak jacket pattern.












Update: Here is a video of Killer Bee vs. another player's Naruto design in a multiplayer match.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jtYsCqgJa0A[/YOUTUBE]

Characters created:


----------



## Bloo (Apr 2, 2012)

This is your best one by far! Incredible!


----------



## Kiss (Apr 2, 2012)

Hell yeah! He looks amazing.


----------



## sweetmelissa (Apr 2, 2012)

this one is my favorite


----------



## Tanuki (Apr 2, 2012)

Bloo said:


> This is your best one by far! Incredible!


So true.


----------



## OropDead (Apr 2, 2012)

amazing!!
your best one.


----------



## RaptorRage (Apr 2, 2012)

Yeah this one came together very well with all the design elements, even Yoshimitsu's weapons and unorthodox fighting technique reminded me of the animated Killer Bee vs. Sasuke battle. I'll definitely want to post up a video of him in action later.


----------



## paul vunak (Apr 6, 2012)

that killer bee is on point.


----------



## luminaeus (Apr 6, 2012)

Woah.

amazing


----------



## Ana (Apr 6, 2012)

God this is incredible 

so much detail


----------



## RaptorRage (Apr 25, 2012)

Updated first post with a video of Killer Bee in action.


----------



## CrazyAries (Apr 28, 2012)

Very well done. 

I was amazed by how closely you matched Killer Bee.  The cornrows look great.  Your Killer Bee looks like the manga drawing come to life.  This is easily your best work and the vid was spectacular.


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Apr 28, 2012)

Holy shit, that is amazing! Great job! +reps


----------



## Gold Roger (Apr 28, 2012)

Nice very well done.


----------



## David (Apr 28, 2012)

That's perfect.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 28, 2012)

very impressive look a lot like the actual Killer Bee.


----------



## momma bravo (May 11, 2012)

oh snap, i just went on a lurking spree checking out your other soul calibur creations.

these are so sick! consider me a fan

edit: aw man, gotta spread the rep around before repping you


----------



## Red Raptor (Jun 19, 2012)

SO. SO COOL


----------



## Chuck (Jun 19, 2012)

would've preferred if he still had all 7 _shorter_ swords

otherwise it's


----------



## Shaz (Jun 19, 2012)

I fucking approve.


----------



## Naruto Fighto (Jun 19, 2012)

Looks excellent. I would just change his fighting style from katana to two smaller blades.


----------



## Twilight's Edge (Jun 22, 2012)

Pretty nice. Like the vid to.


----------



## Trinity B (Jul 17, 2012)

Wow this is extremely close. 

Excellent.


----------



## EpicASMV (Aug 17, 2012)

i love it  so when is the game coming out?  wow this looks so fun awesome job on this


----------



## Violence (Aug 28, 2012)

Amazing work!


----------

